# Is my mobo and psu fried, connected wrong cable, help



## davidom2513 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, 
This is my first build, although I have done bits of building in college. I connected everything up and turned on the computer. After a few seconds there was a burning smell, and nothing displaying on the screen. I quickly plugged it out. 

I have found the problem since, I had connected the 4-pin floppy power cable into the 3-pin fan connector for the case fan on the mobo. I believe this is what caused the burning. I now know that I need a molex to 3-pin adaptor for the case fan. 

I corrected this by taking out the floppy cable and just connecting the case fan to the psu, with no connection to the mobo. I turned on the computer again, it will not boot, no beep signal, nothing on screen. 

So my question is what components are fried? It seems that the mobo is dead. I tested the psu, and the -5v does not seem to work, but I don't trust the PSU tester that i used as it is a cheap one. Could it have damaged any more of my components? e.g RAM, hard drive etc. What components do you think could be damaged? 

Any suggestions as to what I should do now? 

Please help! Thanks 

Mobo: Asus P7H55-M 
CPU: Core i3 540 
HD: Samsung 1TB F3 
Case: Black Micro ATX 450W 
RAM: ValueRam 4GB DDR3


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would RMA the board back to the vendor for replacement; they will probably charge you a $20.00 re-stocking fee or similar and I would not trust that power supply that you bought with the case; those are horrible 

better to look Seasonic 520 watt

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## davidom2513 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I will definitely have to RMA the mobo back to the vendor. Thanks for the heads up on the PSU, I had no idea the cheap ones would cause such problems. I'll check out the Seasonic 520 watt.

I got all the components off an online vendor. But before I contact them to RMA the mobo, I want to make sure that other components aren't fried too. Then if they are I can replace them all together.

Do you think the rest of the components are ok?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I think you will be fine just replacing the power supply and motherboard


----------

